# Sleep apnea/CPAP Power Usage Help Also



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

1, Does anyone use a CPAP while in their MH :?: 

2, Do you wild camp when you are using a Cpap :?: 

3, Or do you only use it when on EHU :?: 

I have my reasons for asking and as a user of the Cpap I have had the 12v adaptor sent from Australia for it and use it every day as my Sleep apnea is severe  

I am also trying to find out if it puts a large drain on the batteries when not on EHU as my batteries did go flat quickly at Malvern, most likely my fault though 8O 

Thanks in advance for any replies that are forthcoming 

Edit: also ask for the power stuff help :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just an explanation for those who might have opened this and then thought what the ???? 8O 

CPAP = Continuous Positive Airway Pressure I believe and is a system that is used to help people to obtain the oxygen they require at night when their tubes are a little more relaxed.......

Does it tell you the current required on the machine? e.g. as watts or amps? (I know that there are electrical experts on here who could advise given such details)

Hope that helps people's understanding...  

Dave


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Dave,

I was hoping for those that use it would know without any description, and the others would just :lol: :lol: and move on :wink: got that totally wrong :lol:  

As for the power bit here is the details on the base of the 12v adaptor:
Input: 12 -13.8v -- 3.1A
Output 12v -- 2.5A

Supplied by ResMed Ltd
Sydney
Australia

not sure if that will help


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our neighbour takes his on caravaning trips. But i think he stays where EHU is available


dave p


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a CPAP machine due to severe sleep apnoea

I have a standard NHS issue one which runs off the mains through a 12v transformer. I use that when on EHU

I have a 12v cable adaptor to run it off the vehicle or leisure batteries when not on EHU and I have a battery power unit which will run it for 2 nights once fully charged. I have not managed to flatten either set of batteries. If not on EHU I try and run the engine or the generator for some time each day to recharge. I have no solar panels

Finally I have a second travel machine, which is half the size and weight of the NHS one which has its own internal battery and which I use on long haul fligts and if I am business travelling light. I find that even one missed night results in extreme fatigue the next day.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

thieawin said:


> clipped
> Finally I have a second travel machine, which is half the size and weight of the NHS one which has its own internal battery and which I use on long haul fligts and if I am business travelling light. I find that even one missed night results in extreme fatigue the next day.


Please could you tell me when I might obtain the travel cpap, as this might make for a great backup as well as flights as we are going to Australia Next Year


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

with difficulty.

There used to be one made in US that was built into what looked like an airline infaltable sleep collar. You wore in around your neck. It appeared very unobtrusive. That is now out of stock and not available UK. It was marketed in Europe/UK by Carefusion

www.carefusion.com

The one avaialble in UK and Europe is the the Breathex Journey

http://www.eu-pap.co.uk/breathex-journey-battery-cpap.html

However this machine is fixed pressure which does as it states one pressure, normal machines vary the pressure with the level of your exhalation

Your sleep clinic technician should be able to look at your average pressure and then set a fixed pressure which may be suitable, but if you purchase privately this may count as private treatment and mess up future NHSS treatment. Streess it is only for short term travle use to augment and and not to replace your NHSS treatment/supplied CPAP


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi I purchased one of these,It runs on 12volt dc

Linky dink

and one of these

DC POWER CORD

I can get 4 nights out of a 110ah batt.

It is good to have a back up machine.

Imagine getting a couple of nights into a holiday and your cpap packs up


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

My wife uses the dreaded sex machine. :roll: I fitted a surface-mount 12v socket by her side of the bed in the RV which we've used without difficulty on the odd occasion we've been without EHU. There was no discernible drop on the leisure batteries after use. As far as I've seen, all CPAP machines run off 12v DC, whether with the supplied mains transformer or directly from a battery.

I bought a multi-headed 12v accessory lead from Maplins and we were up & away.

Dougie.


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

asprn said:


> My wife uses the dreaded sex machine. :roll: I fitted a surface-mount 12v socket by her side of the bed in the RV which we've used without difficulty on the odd occasion we've been without EHU. There was no discernible drop on the leisure batteries after use. As far as I've seen, all CPAP machines run off 12v DC, whether with the supplied mains transformer or directly from a battery.
> 
> Dougie.


My resmed S6 is mains direct into the cpap


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

neilbes said:


> My resmed S6 is mains direct into the cpap


Unlucky. 

Dougie.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I have 3 85amp batteries and would like to wild camp for as long as possible 8O 

I have a 65w tracking solar Panel and would like to KNOW?

Do I need to get another 120w flat solar as we will also have to use lights and other bits and pieces  

Thanks again


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Thats over my head.

sorry


----------



## Popo (Feb 12, 2007)

tattytony said:


> I have 3 85amp batteries and would like to wild camp for as long as possible 8O
> 
> I have a 65w tracking solar Panel and would like to KNOW?
> 
> ...


Hi, I have only just seen this thread and have just had time to glance through it. Fascinating!!!!!

Here's our take on it all and I must say with very little help from anyone else in the same boat.

Without his CPAP machine working properly my husbands life is at risk!!!! and I am not joking. I have had flat batteries and curtailed trips and even panic stations when my electricity board thingy blew its self up due to a power surge in Albufeira. Most of that is now fortunately behind us. We have used independant chargable batteries but as these tend to be for specific machines and the machines themselves have a limited life then this is working out too expensive.

I have now tried to cover all my bases so.....
We have 2 machines a resmed which works only from 240v as although it can run from 12v it is machine specific and Not recomended by the maufacturers themselves in their literature.
The other is a sleep cube from Eupap which is designed for 12v use.

So if wild camping or at shows I use the sleep cube.

To manage the battery supply problem I have 2 x110amp batteries which draw power in tandem (I think thats the expression). These are recharged by a solar panel on the roof.

I have run for a week wild camping just using batteries and solar panel BUT I am very very careful about not using lights on battery as they are big drainers. So I use independant battery operated lights.

If I want to use more battery such as the TV then I will top the battery up with a generator. The Genny allows the TV to operate during the day but doesn't deprive me of night time battery need.

Touching wood I have got no where near draining the battery with this set up which is now 2 years into use.

Thats all I can think of for now but would be more than happy to answer any questions you need or even to swap info as I have never seen a discussion on CPAP motorhome use before.

On a different note my sister took a night time reading for me whilst away in August on the Sleep Cube which is AUTOpap both on electricity and on battery (we have an access battery plug point on the side of his bed) and the reading on battery left us with more questions than answers, but it will be sometime before we can set up another reading. What happened differently was that the read out was jumping between two numbers with a big difference e.g 15 and 20 in a sort of ticking motion. So it was doing it many times a minute, whereas his normal readings follow a pattern and numbers go up or down steadily. The readings are taken every 30 minutes all night. So he ramps up from 4 to about 15 or 16 when he is pulling cpap in rem sleep. His hospital machine (resmed escapeII) which is CPAP is set at 12 h2o.

Hope this helps a bit.

Joyce


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Popo said:


> tattytony said:
> 
> 
> > I have 3 85amp batteries and would like to wild camp for as long as possible 8O
> ...


Joyce thanks for all the info, I too will stop breathing if I am not connected to the cpap and its so bad that was diagnosed as the worst ever seen here in Taunton but hey I here and ok :wink:

I am very interested in the cube where did you get it and as for the resmed you can get the 12v convertor direct from resmed to run off the batteries as this is what I have 

When I ran out of batteries at Malvern show I had to connect to the engine battery for enough power and like you we also have two high power battery light for the MH so not to drain the batteries :roll:

I have only just added the 3rd battery so will try it this weekend at Shepton show, but was going to get another solar fitted to make sure I am safe and secure at night 

Thanks again


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. Thanks!
Thank you all for the information,not for myself,but for a mate. He has been getting more tired over the last 2 years,and by what you have all written,he has the classic symptons.His wife will drive,but prefers not to,only in emergency situations.
I can let them know about all you have said,and hope he gets a check up soon. Thanks again,this is certainly worth £10,cheaper than that Encyclopedia lot.
Ted.


----------



## Popo (Feb 12, 2007)

This link (further down)will get you to the site with all the information.

I had some trouble when I ordered the CPAP. (IN fact I nearly had a BIG row) with the sleep clinic at my husbands hospital because they hadn't heard or dealt with the firm they wouldn't confirm my husbands Sleep apneoa prescription need and you can't get a new machine without one!!!! Then the hospital wanted to see it first but we were 24hours away from a trip and it was their fault for giving me an unsuitable resmed and need it delivered to home urgently. In the end the EUPAP people got round the problem but not without me having to get very anxious and rather irate about the stupidity of it all. Anyway the Eupap people have proved over time to be easy to work with. 
As I said earlier, machines have a limited life. Charlie is now on about his 6th I think. He was first diagnosed in 1980 and has used CPAP machines since 1994. To anyone who reads this with a partner, friend or self sleep apneoa need be warned it is a quiet slow killer, and charlie is lucky that mahines came onto the market just as he was nearing the end but not before other problems had set in because of his lack of rem sleep.

Links and details from the eupap site...

http://www.eu-pap.co.uk/sleepcube-autoadjust-auto-cpap.html

Great for Travel
Use your SleepCube AutoAdjust anywhere in the world without swapping fuses or flicking switches. Its multi-voltage, built-in power supply switches automatically between 100 and 240V AC, 50-60Hz so it works right away in almost all countries across the globe. If mains power is not available, the AutoAdjust can be run off 12V DC when combined with the appropriate cable (not supplied). When connected to the mains as well as a battery, this clever device will automatically switch back to AC when the DC source runs out of power. The supplied travel bag comfortably carries APAP, humidifier, breathing tube and mask.

DC Option 12V DC 
DC Battery Comments With the right SleepCube DC cables (see Power Options or use the search) this machine can run from any 12V DC source such as a caravan / car battery or the Super CPAP Battery pack available from Intus Healthcare. Note that the humidifier will not heat when running on 12V but can still be used as a passive, pass-over humidifier.

SleepCube Cigarette Lighter DC Power Cord 
Availability: In stock.

£9.00

Compared to......
Super CPAP Battery Pack

Availability: In stock.

£299.00

Ideal for Travel
Weighing in at just over 4 pounds - 1.9Kgs (2.5Kgs with bag and accessories), this battery offers the best weight and size to power ratio we have come across. It isn't a burden to carry around when you already have to deal with your other bags and yet is big and powerful enough to run your equipment without worrying it runs out prematurely.

Offering a steady 12 Volts and max. 20 Amp current, this battery is suitable for a wide range of makes and models. Please consult the manual of your PAP device on DC power requirements and ask us about whether it will connect with your particular sleep therapy unit. Most PAP machines manufacturers offer a cigarette lighter type cord*; they will work fine with the Super CPAP Battery Pack. Others may need an additional piece we may be able to help you with.

* Respironics: DC Power Adapter (1012975) ResMed: DC-12 Converter (33942) DeVilbiss: DC Power Cord (DV51D-619) Covidien/Puritan Bennett: Cigarette Lighter Cable (M-214530-01)

CPAP machines that can't be run from a DC source via a barrel type adapter can still be run off this battery pack with an additional sine wave power inverter but this will drain the battery much quicker and may not last you an entire night.

Heated humidifier plates take up a lot of energy so in general, manufacturers advise against powering a humidifier from 12V DC. It may be possible still and in some cases an inverter may be required (though an inverter will drain power even faster). Please consult the manual of your humidifier about the option of battery power

Regards

Joyce


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't think you need a prescription anymore.

:idea: I think they have finally come to their senses, Why would you need a prescription for machine that blows air. :roll: 

If you get a travel cpap make sure it's man enough for the job,
some only go to 14. I need 17/18 so no good for me.


Ted you can get a home sleep study, to find out if your mate is a sufferer eu.pap do them


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi i to have to use a cpap with an humidifier, to get over the power use for the humidifier i just fill it with very hot water then wrap it up with insulation at least this way i do get some benefit, other wise i am sneezing all day. We mostly wild camp or cl/cs here and aires when over in the eu, as most of the time we usualy travel each day i run it from the engine battery, but if eh is there as at home!


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

My travelling gentleman friend uses a CPAP. I cannot give you all the technical details (not my forte) but he uses the 12 volt in the Van. I have a large Solar panel on the roof of Van which constantly recharges the leisure Battery. In the mornings the battery meter shows about one quarter used. Even on a dreary grey day the battery is up to full charge by Lunchtime. On a sunny day it is usually back up by 10 am.
This enables us to stay at THS's with no need for the hookup. If we do have hookup we use that. 
Before the Solar Panel he used to charge up 4 large power packs at home. Heavy things and each one only lasted a couple of times.
Be aware though, he has the nice small Australian version. privately purchased (but he is NHS prescribed) and we tried using a multi 12 volt at first and promptly blew a few fuses! The Aussie version apparently is reverse polarity. Once we had the Correct 12 volt cable from Abingdon all was well.
Nice to know there are more CPAP users out there. Before he was prescribed, trying to sleep at night in the same room , or even yards away was pure agony for me. Also he does not drop off to sleep during the day now, driving is a lot safer.
For those who do have sleep apnea and have problems making the Doc understand the problem please persevere as using a CPAP changes lifestyle for ther better.


----------



## CherryPirate (May 19, 2005)

Hi

I too use a CPAP Resmed machine. It uses approx 20 -25ah of power during the night. My machine is 240v and powered through a 1200w inverter. I have never had any troubles with this arrangement.

Whilst on battery I have 3 x 110ah batteries so that I can go continue an extensive time without the need for a EHU. I have 1 75w fixed solar panel and a 100w Alden tracking solar panel which works brilliantly.

I also carry a generator and a portable power pack (purchased from Halfords) with a built in inverter. This will give me on nights sleep.

Wehave recently spent 3 weeks on THS sites stewarding without being on a EHU and during this time my batteries were topped up each day.

I must say my latest acquisition of the tracking solar panel is the best thing I have purchased in a long time. It was fitted by Van Bitz who made an excellent job and I would highly recommend. 

Like others not being able to operate my machine each night is serious. It would be good to meet other users of these machines to swap experiences

Regards

Colin


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Tattytony and any others that are at Shepton show would you mind going to the Lillypad Leisure stand , not the one in the centre the one next to the SOG stand and have a word with David who is running it. 

He was diagnosed with this early last year and I know has had a lot of problems with keeping batteries charged and how to not run out of power in the night. I don't think he has ever spoken to someone else suffering from the same thing. 

Many thanks 
Mandy

Tell him I sent you.


----------



## CherryPirate (May 19, 2005)

We will be there today

Will do

Colin


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

mandyandandy said:


> Tattytony and any others that are at Shepton show would you mind going to the Lillypad Leisure stand , not the one in the centre the one next to the Sog stand and have a word with David who is running it.
> 
> He was diagnosed with this early last year and I know has had a lot of problems with keeping batteries charged and how to not run out of power in the night. I don't think he has ever spoken to someone else suffering from the same thing.
> 
> ...


Yes I will

:wink: :wink:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ohhh dear, sorry if you went and David was a bit distracted, we had his wife Lynne on the phone and I can't really repeat what she said as it was into a bucket :? she was ill all day and couldn't get out of the van at all so David had to run it on his own. 

Spoke to him later and he apologises to anyone who had to wait longer than they should have, he hopes she is feeling better today (from what I heard yesterday I doubt it) . 

Thanks to those who went or going I know he would appreciate any advice on the subject. 

Mandy


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I had a good chat with Dave and Lynne was back at her post out of the bucket as you put it Mandy :lol: a lot of info exchanged about machines, power units and when sleeping breathing comes in handy at times :wink: and when at Shepton part with cash 8O  :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: yes spoke to them last night and he said it had cost you to speak to him. He was very grateful so thanks again for that. 

I am sure he will find both threads that are running very useful when he gets home. It was something that seem to come on quite suddenly with him and I can remember days when he would be nodding off when speaking to you, as his ex wife I knew I bore him but didn't usually take just 10 mins :lol: :lol: . 

Once diagnosed it took hardly any time to get sorted though, I think they saw how ill he was from it and how dangerous it was for him to be driving, he was in sales at the time and drove hundreds of miles a week and Lynne couldn't drive the MH. 

Thanks again all
Mandy


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Back home now,

Have ordered an extra solar panel for the power top up another 90w with regulator 8) without the extra panel I didn't run low on power at Shepton so with the new one I should be more than fine also have the three 85amp batteries :wink: 

This will keep me breathing all night while wilding around Europe  

Thanks to everyone for all your input and replies


----------

